# Look at this cutie!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous....what kind of person would dump him....or any animal for that matter!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

People just amaze me!! What were they thinking!!! Thank you Jenna for finding him a loving home. He is a real cutie!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He looks sweet! Is he still a pup? I can't quite tell his size from the pic but he looks small. Glad he's got 2 potential homes!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Six months! He goes home tomorrow evening


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You amaze me Jenna, you are a one person dynamo for rescue. Bravo!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just talked to his new daddy for an update! He slept in the bed all night, and he is doing great. His older Golden loved her new friend. Yay!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great news! 

Another success story.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

wow what a cutie! Way to go Jenna!!!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad you were able to find this Sweet baby a loving home Jenna! You do so much wonderful work for Rescue!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All I can say is- it's a good thing he didn't come stay with me  Not sure I could have resisted the cuteness!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job Jenna! Thanks for finding this boy a loving home!


----------

